# Low Lying Placenta - Outcomes? Can you do it natural?



## BusyMumof5 (Oct 25, 2010)

This post isn't a real want for information quickly, I am not pregnant.

However, when I do fall pregnant I want to know EVERYTHING, I'm brushing up on things that *could* happen to me!

I've already been through so much, 1 ill-advised caesarean, 2 home births, 1 emergency caesarean for twins who were stuck.

*Would love to know peoples thoughts :A low lying placenta = caesarean section **AUTOMATICALLY***

*Is there ANY circumstance that a natural birth could be achieved?*

*It's always been on my mind and if and WHEN we have our 6th i'd like to be armed with this info, as I know someone whose vba1c turned into a caesarean for having a low lying placenta....*


----------



## KaraJMay (Nov 15, 2010)

I had marginal placenta previa (my placenta was touching the edge of the cervix so when I started to dilate my OB/GYN could feel the edge of it). I had planned on having a waterbirth at a birthing center. But when I started to bleed at 35 weeks I went in for a sonogram and was disqualified from giving birth at the birthing center because I was "high risk". At 36 weeks I bled again and had to go to the hospital. There I was put on monitors and because I was dilated and having contractions and it was the 2nd time I bled and DD was 36 weeks they told me I "had" to have a c-section right away. In the emergency OR with 4 liters of blood in case I had placenta accrea (placenta firmly attached). One of my midwives from the birthing center had told me that if it was "low-lying previa" not marginal previa I might have been able to try to deliver in the OR. She did tell me that it wasn't recommended. But it is possible if you really push for it.


----------



## KaraJMay (Nov 15, 2010)

Obviously it is impossible to have a VB with complete placenta previa. If you go into labor, the placenta would detach and come out before the baby. So, the baby would not be receiving oxygen also you would be bleeding until the baby comes out. Seriously dangerous to the both of you.


----------



## BusyMumof5 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks - that's really helpful info! 

Is there anything Mama's can do to reduce the risk of this - or not really?

In my personal experience I have put my miscarriages down to the fact the egg tries to implant on the scar inside the uterous.

Again, is there anything Mama's can do to reduce this risk - and reduce the risk of Placenta Previa?


----------



## livinzoo (Dec 31, 2005)

I had a complete previa at 19 weeks. At 27 weeks it was 7mm away from the cervix opening. At 34 weeks it was still 7mm away. I was told it has to be 2 cm to have a trial of labor. I will be having one more ultrasound at 37 weeks. They wanted to do it at 36 weeks but I begged for a later date. They told me if they section me it will be at 39 weeks, unless of course there is bleeding before than. This entire pregnancy I have not had any bleeding.


----------



## KaraJMay (Nov 15, 2010)

Placenta Previa is caused by the embryo implanting low in your uterus. Because an embryo can only implant in the same place once the more children you have the more likely it is to happen also if you have had a c-section the embryo can not implant on the scar tissue. Also if your carrying twins or triplets it's more likely that one of them will be low. I've read that smoking, being asian or over 35 your risk factors for placenta previa are also increased. There is nothing you can do to make it move once you have it. Good news is that it can't get worse. The placenta can only move up once you have it. So if you have marginal previa it can''t become complete previa. The placenta usually moves away from the cervix as the uterus expands. I've heard that acupuncture might help but I didn't try it. I would've liked to but I never did. I don't know anyone who has done it.


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

The only thing I've ever heard that is under your control that *might* reduce your risk of placenta previa is don't smoke crack. I would recommend that course of action anyway. I don't think, however, that this results in practical risk reduction for your case.

I had placenta previa (full at the 18 week scan, partial when I started bleeding like crazy at 32 weeks), and a surgical delivery. They wanted two units of blood in the OR with me, in case the damage to the placental blood vessels resulted in dangerous amounts of bleeding. Placenta previa is a b!tch of a complication.

While KaraJMay is right that placenta previa can't get worse, please keep in mind that not all obstetrical imaging equipment is created equal. I had a scan at L&D at 25 weeks that showed partial previa, and another scan at a different L&D at 28 weeks that showed complete previa. It wasn't that my placenta moved "backwards" it's that the ultrasounds were insufficiently clear (and with the baby's head right on top of the placenta, unless you do a transvaginal scan, it's really hard to be sure what the placenta covers). If you are diagnosed with this condition, you should insist on having a high-level ultrasound (including transvaginal scanning) to determine the location of the placenta before making decisions about non-emergency care. However, please keep in mind that emergencies are fairly common in previa cases, and you may not have the choices you would want to have.

All that said: Previa persisting to delivery occurs only about every 1 in 200 pregnancies. I wouldn't worry about it unless you're diagnosed.


----------



## BusyMumof5 (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow - You're a very informed mama - thanks for information sharing!

It's always something that's worried me - because I am so keen on natural home deliveries that I know it would mean matters are out of my control and that a home birth is not going to be easy, or advisable to anyone with it...


----------

